# Pre Christmas find...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I found these at an Antique store near where I work two days before Christmas.
I was supposed to be looking for something to buy my Wife...
Oops...


































And the price.... I HAD to buy them.
(I kid you not.)









And the hunt continues. Cars are STILL out there...

Scott


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Woah!!! I need to scope out my down town more often. Most of it is antique and resale shops... Super nice find Scott!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AUGH! Gawd I want an original (non-Tuff Ones) AMX. What a great haul. Inspiring me to hit the antique store near where I work again...

Congrats!

--rick


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

What did the wife say when she opened it???


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*funny guy...*



old blue said:


> What did the wife say when she opened it???


Actually when I brought it home and I explained what happened she understood... 
I have a wonderful Wife...

Scott


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

How did she like them Noddy ??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, Nice find!!! Somebody didn't do their homework!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Scott you lucky dog...Congratulations!

Bob...Honey you get the track, I get the cars...zilla


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Very very nice. Those Lincolns are hard to find without cut wheel wells!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

KILLER score!!!!!!!


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice!! I'm surprised the antique dealer didn't know how hot the old slots are. Lucky you!


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Incredible score ! :thumbsup: Im loving that AMX.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

The seller must of had that brain fart thing and made a dash instead of a zero. Great score and Happy New Year. Tom


----------

